

Show HN: Custom Infographic Resume after failed startup - treistab2
http://adamtreister.com/

======
kghose
That is certainly innovative. It would get you noticed for sure, especially
for positions that require presentation skills/communication/sales/publicity.

I didn't quite understand the woman logo in your interests section and I
wonder if that should be taken out in a professional context.

